# Why is my rat nibbling my feet?



## TurtleRat (Dec 21, 2020)

I've finally trained my rats to stay with me and decided to bring them onto my bed. Hercules and Danny (my youngest rats) were doing fine. But Michael suddenly started nibbling all my toes. It tickled, didn't hurt, but I don't know why he decided to nibble each for individually. Is this just him being a rat or is he trying to tell me something?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

He's probably grooming your toes, LOL! Willow and Whiskers used to do that too!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine do it too, they probably find you delicious!


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

He's just grooming you! That means he likes you! It's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

My rats do that too XD I think they do because feet usually have a strong scent.


----------

